

Unofficial Mac OS X CVE-2014-6271 shellshock hotfix - idorosen
https://github.com/ido/macosx-bash-92-shellshock-patched

======
idorosen
Pull requests and comments are welcome. This repository is just to make it
easy for those running Macs to patch until Apple releases an official software
update.

